# Suggest a wheelset for 16 Solace 20 Disc



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I weigh 135pds and only looking for more speed and ease of take off feel from the rims. 

Here is what one wheel builder suggested to me at 925 dollars. Suggestions please. 



*RIMS* Pacenti SL25​*HUBS* White Industries CLD​*SPOKES* Sapim CX-Ray, 24 front and rear​*NIPPLES* 7075 Aluminum​*Total:* $925 (shipping is an additional $30)



​


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Check out Novemberbicycles' Nimbus Ti CLD Select. Basically the same wheels apart from using Laser and D-Light spokes instead of the CX-Rays. The price is $665. That is so good that is makes building the same wheels cost more.


----------

